# HELP ME PLEASE!!!



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

My Breeder calls me today, says he has a new female in which he is about to breed. He tells me... now i couldnt clearly understand him, but he said shes 100% livers bloodline... or levers? has anyone heard of that and have any info on it... or am i mistaken and there is a bloodline that sounds very similar and im mistaken on what he said?


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

i never head of that bloodline before....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not a clue. I got nuthin..


----------

